# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Προβλημα με σταθερο Η\Υ

## thanasis 1

Λοιπον κυριοι σημερα μου εδωσε μια φιλη ενα pc το οποιο ειχε βγαλει αυτο το προβλημα

http://postimg.org/image/fh7ygtr9r/

οπου δεν κρατουσε την ημερομηνια και την ωρα ετσι αλλαξα για αρχη την μπαταρια(cr2032) μπας και καταφερω κατι,τωρα την ωρα και την ημερομηνια την κραταει κανονικα.
Εκτος βεβαια απο αυτο το προβλημα εχει θεμα με το εξης ενω πατουσε το κουμπει για να ανοιξει το pc αυτο για καποιο λογο ανοιγωκλεινε συνεχεια το φωτακι του cd drive(ενα πραγμα σαν επανεκκινηση) και δεν προχωρουσε παρακατω(σε boot),το ιδιο κανει και σε εμενα οποτε το ανοιγω αυτο κανει συνεχεια αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι του το drive.

Eβγαλα το drive και αφησα μονο την ram και τον σκληρο πανω ουτε παλι εκανε κατι ουτε μπιπ απλα γυρνα το φαν του επεξεργαστη και δουλευει για λιγο ο σκληρος.Αν το αφησω πολυ ωρα κλειστο και το ανοιξω τοτε μπορει να ανοιξει κανονικα αλλα μια στις χιλιες.

Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι καινουργιο οπως και ο σκληρος(τα αλλαξε ο τεχνικος που το ειχε παει),το pc εχει πανω τον pentium 4 , 512 ram και λειτουργικο τα windows xp.

----------


## DGeorge

Φίλε Θανάση Πολλή Καλημέρα σου! :Biggrin: 
Σε παρακαλώ, κάνε έναν κόπο: Αποσύνδεσε *και* τον σκληρό δίσκο και κάνε μιαν επανεκκίνηση.
Θεωρητικά, πρέπει να ξεκινήσει κανονικά, και αφού ελέγξει/επαληθεύσει όποιο καμμάτι/συσκευή υλικού βρει, θα σου επιστρέψει το μήνυμα: "No system disk or disk error" (επειδή δεν βρίσκει -προφανώς- κάποιον σκληρό, ή/και cd-drive με δίσκο λειτουργικού).
*1)* Χωρίς φόβο και πάθος, εκεί, τον σβήνεις.
*2)* Συνδέεις πρώτα το cd-drive, και επανεκκίνηση......
Τώρα θα πρέπει να δεις στην οθόνη και αποτέλεσμα από τον έλεγχο του cd-drive.
Ξανά σβήσιμο!
*3)* Συνδέεις τώρα τον σκληρό, και κάνεις πάλι επανεκκίνηση, *πιέζοντας όμως το πλήκτρο*, που σου υποδεικνύεται, για να μπεις στις ρυθμίσεις του BIOS.
*4)* Εκεί θα ψάξεις να βρείς κάτι σχετικό με 'Boot Priority'.
*5)* Στο 'Boot Priority' θα πρέπει να βρεις -φυσιολογικά-, ως επιλογές τον σκληρό σου (αν και εφόσον τον έχει αναγνωρίσει) και το cd-drive.
*6)* Επιλέγεις ως πρώτη 'συσκευή Boot' το cd-drive και (φυσικά-κανονικά) θα πρέπει να σου εμφανιστεί ως δεύτερη εναλλακτική 'συσκευή Boot' ο σκληρός σου.
Αν όλα -μέχρις εδώ- είναι όπως σου γράφω στα (θεωρητικά/φυσιολογικά/κανονικά), τότε πάμε πολύ καλά!
*7)* Αφού κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις, που σου γράφω, στο BIOS, πιέζεις το πλήκτρο F10 (στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων που έχω βρει, είναι το πλήκτρο εξόδου από τις ρυθμίσεις του BIOS). Από τις επιλογές που σου παρουσιάζονται, επιλέγεις 'SAVE and EXIT'-->ENTER και 'χαιρετίσματα' :Biggrin: .
....Ξεκινάει άλλη μία επανεκκίνηση....
*8 )* Την αφήνεις να εξελιχθεί, ώστε να δεις αν επανήλθε η κανονική λειτουργία του PC σου.
*9)* Αν δεν επανήλθε, τότε βάζεις το CD των XP σου στο cd-drive, και ξανά επανεκκίνηση
Φυσιολογικά θα πρέπει να σου ζητήσει 'Press any key to start from cd' (Πίεσε κάποιο πλήκτρο, ώστε να ξεκινήσει από το cd), ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα σου βγάλει κάποια αντίστροφη μέτρηση προσθέτοντας τελίτσες, ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
*10)* Πιέζεις το πλήκτρο 'Space' (το πιο εύκολο), και -πάλι φυσιολογικά- θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει να διαβάζει το Cd των Windows XP σου. Κατόπιν θα ξεκινήσει βήμα προς βήμα διαδικασία επανεγκατάστασης των Windows XP σου.
*11)* Στην πρώτη ευκαιρία/μήνυμα γράψε του να μην συνεχίσει, οπότε θα διακοπεί η διαδικασία.
*12)* Άσε το cd μέσα στο drive και σβήσε το PC, χωρίς άλλην επανεκκίνηση.

Δεν θα προχωρήσω άλλο, επειδή -ήδη- σου έχω 'βάλει πολλά για διάβασμα'. :Biggrin: 
Κάνε/έλεγξε όσα σου έγραψα μέχρις εδώ... Γράψε μου/μας αν πήγαν όλα καλά!
Αν δεν πήγαν, *Τι -ακριβώς- συνέβη;* (μήνυμα σφάλματος, πιθανή δυσλειτουργία, οτιδήποτε)


*Τρελλαμένο Υστερόγραφο........*
*Καλά δεν παίζεσαι! Από τις περιπτώσεις τις μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού, με φωτογραφία του προβλήματος στην οθόνη!!!*
*Ουάουουου!!!!* (όπως θα έλεγε και κάποιος 'γνωστός' μας) :Tongue2: .
*Τώρα την είδα τη φωτό, και έπαθα 'ζημιά'....*. :W00t:  (Είπαμε του τρελού να 'παίξει' κι έκατσε και ξεπατώθηκε! Χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε)
Η φωτό μας δείχνει -με τη μία- ότι το BIOS αναγνωρίζει τόσο τον *WDC* σκληρό σου, όσο και το *SONY* DVD-drive σου.
Επίσης μας λέει -σαφέστατα-, ότι -όντως- πρέπει να πατήσεις το πλήκτρο 'del', για να μπεις στις ρυθμίσεις του BIOS.
Οπότε.... Σε όσα σου έγραψα πριν, στο *(3)* παρεμβάλλονται τα εξής:
*3)* Συνδέεις τώρα τον σκληρό...(Αν σου είναι εύκολο, *σύνδεσέ τον* ως '*Master*' στο '*IDE Channel 1*'!  ) Ίσως το γεγονός (ότι είναι συνδεδεμένος στο Channel 2) να παίζει  κάποιον ρόλο, ώστε το BIOS να μην τον 'βλέπει' ως συσκευή Boot. ..... Συνεχίζει κανονικά μέχρι και το *(12)*.

Τα στοιχεία κι οι πληροφορίες, που δίνεις, τα θεωρώ από φοβερά έως unpisteftable!!

*Οφείλω να σε συγχαρώ*, καθώς οι μέχρι τώρα πληροφορίες, που μου έγραψες, ήταν άψογα κατατοπιστικότατες και πέρα ως πέρα διαφωτιστικές!
Γι' αυτό και με καθοδήγησες -κανονικότατα-, ώστε να σου προτείνω κι εγώ (με τη σειρά μου) τα όσα σου γράφω!
Περιμένω/περιμένουμε οπωσδήποτε νεότερά σου!

----------


## kostas_dh

Αυτά τα συμπτώματα μου θυμίζουν ίδια περίπτωση με χαλασμένο μπουτόν εκκίνησης.
Είχε σπάσει ένα πλαστικό που επανέφερε το μπουτόν στην θέση του μετά το πάτημα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην επανέρχεται αμέσως, αλλά μετά από ώρα.
Το συνεχώς πατημένο μπουτόν έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τις επανεκκινήσεις γιατί μερικά ΜΒ κάνουν shutdown με αυτό. Μόλις όμως κλείσει ξαναξεκινάει γιατί συνεχίζει να είναι πατημένο και τούμπαλιν.
Αποσύνδεσε το μπουτόν και δοκίμασε να ξεκινήσεις τον υπολογιστή ενώνοντας τα καλώδια με το χέρι.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλημερα σας,αποσυνδεσα και το σκληρο και ουσιαστικα δεν εχω τιποτα συνδεδεμενο πανω στα slot της μητρικης παρα μονο την ram,τον ανοιξα αλλα δεν βγαζει σημα στην οθονη ειναι σαν νεκρο.Να πω πως δεν εχω συνδεδεμενο πληκτρολογιο και ποντικι,παιζει ρολο??Ρωταω γιατι ναι μεν εχω ποντικη αλλα πληκτρολογιο εχω ενα usb οχι το κλασικο.

Κωστα το ελεγξα αυτο που λες για το μπουτον εκκινησης και ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## DGeorge

Φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο στη βασική σύνθεση, η ύπαρξη πληκτρολογίου! Σκέψου -απλώς- ότι με αυτό, μπορείς να επέμβεις στις ρυθμίσεις του BIOS. Οπότε ΝΑΙ χρειάζεσαι πληκτρολόγιο!! .....Για κλασσικό, ή USB, δεν παίρνω και όρκο, αλλά και στο σπίτι έχω -καλού κακού- ένα παμπάλαιο PS2 και χρησικοποιώ αυτό σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Όταν αποσύνδεσες και τον σκληρό σου, δεν έδειξε πάλι στην οθόνη τις ενδείξεις του BIOS για τη RAM, και δεν σου έδωσε μήνυμα: "No system disk, or disk error" ;
Μήπως η οθόνη σου συνδέεται σε ξεχωριστή κάρτα γραφικών (συνδέεται πάνω σε slot της μητρικής), και όχι σε αυτήν την ενσωματωμένη πάνω στη Μητρική σου;

Όταν 'ανάβεις' -τώρα- το PC- το ανεμιστήρι, πάνω στη CPU, γυρίζει, ή όχι;

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιτα αυτο που εμφανιζει στην οθονη(η φωτο πιο πανω) την βγαζει οταν με το καλο ξεκινηση,εγω τωρα το εχω ανοιξει γυρο στις 20 φορες και δεν καταφερε να ξεκινηση ολες αυτες τις φορες αναβοσβηνει το φωτακι στο drive.Εβγαλα οπως ειπα και τον σκληρο αλλα δεν εμφανιζει τιποτα στην οθονη ουτε "No system disk, or disk error" ουτε τo bios δεν στελνει σημα,η οθονη συνδεεται στην ενσωματωμενη της μητρικης.

Γυριζει κανονικα ο ανεμιστηρας.

----------


## DGeorge

Σε πρώτη φάση, είναι ύποπτη η ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών. Αν δεν μπορέσεις να δανειστείς μία πρόσθετη, ώστε να την δοκιμάσεις, πουλάνε απλούστατες σ' εξευτελισμένες τιμές, όπως *εδώ!* και  *εδώ!*  (για παράδειγμα). Υποθέτω -βέβαια- ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο -τουλάχιστον ένα- PCI-Express Slot στη μητρική σου.

Επίσης, καλού-κακού, έλεγξε και τη σύνδεση της οθόνης, καλώδια κλπ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καταφερε να ανοιξει δυο φορες με συνδεδεμενο τον σκληρο και το cd drive αλλα την μια φορα μου κολλησε στο bios και την αλλη μεσα στην επιφανεια εργασιας μετα απο ενα τεταρτο μαυρισε η οθονη και κολλησε.
Θα προσπαθησω να συνδεσω τον σκληρο ως Master στο IDE Channel 1 και βλεπουμε.

Παρατηρησα και το εξης αν αποσυνδεσω την τροφοσια και πατησω το κουμπι του pc για λιγο(εκφορτιστουν ολα στην μητρικη) και μετα τον συνδεσω με το ρευμα και πατησω το κουμπι παντα μου ανοιγει.

----------


## DGeorge

> .....Παρατηρησα και το εξης αν αποσυνδεσω την τροφοσια και πατησω το κουμπι του pc για λιγο(εκφορτιστουν ολα στην μητρικη) και μετα τον συνδεσω με το ρευμα και πατησω το κουμπι παντα μου ανοιγει.


Αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, φωνάζει, ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα υλικού (τροφοδοτικό; μητρική; δεν ξέρω).
Κόλλημα στην επιφάνεια εργασίας θα μπορούσε να προκαλείται από τον δίσκο....
Αλλά ο δίσκος δεν έχει καν ξεκινήσει (έχει μόνο αναγνωριστεί) κατά τη διάρκεια των ελέγχων/ενδείξεων του BIOS, ώστε να προκαλέσει αυτός 'κάλλημα' εκεί.
Κοίταξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές στην μητρική! ...Μήπως και παρατηρήσεις κάποιον 'σκασμένο', ή 'παραφουσκωμένο/παραμορφωμένο'.


> .....Θα προσπαθησω να συνδεσω τον σκληρο ως Master στο IDE Channel 1 και βλεπουμε.....


Πράγματι άλλαξε κανάλι στον δίσκο.... Θα έλεγα μάλιστα να τον βάλεις, μαζί με το DVD-drive, στο Channel 0.... Ως "Master" τον σκληρό, και ως "Slave" το DVD-drive.
Θεωρητικά είναι η καλύτερη σύνδεση σκληρού με DVD-drive.

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιταξα ολους τους πυκνωτες πλην καποιων smd που ειναι κατω απο την ψυκτρα και οπτικα ηταν οκ.
Θα δοκιμασω αργοτερα και με ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο να δω αν εχει θεμα αυτος.
Ρε συ γιωργο ο σκληρος στην μητρικη ειναι συνδεδεμενος στο sata1 μεσω του bios θα το αλλαξω σε channel 0?
Πως γινετε αυτο πηγα να το κανω αλλα δεν ειχε επιλογες.

Μου κανει εντυπωση που ενω δεν εχω συνδεδεμενο κατι στην μητρικη παραμονο τον επεξεργαστη και την ram(το δοκιμασα και χωρις αυτην) δεν μου πεταει καποιο beep code.Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε??

----------


## mitsus78

Εφόσον αναγνωρίζει cpu & ram, όχι δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει μπιπ

----------


## thanasis 1

Ok δημητρη αλλα αν βγαλω την ram και αφησω μονο επεξεργαστη ουτε τοτε θα επρεπε να μου κανει?

----------


## νεκταριοος

στο δισκο βγαλε το τζαμπερακι  γιατι οταν τον βαζεις μονο του το κανεις single drive και αλλαγη των καλωδιον idde καμια φωρα βραχυκυκλωνουν.

----------


## thanasis 1

Νεκταριε ο σκληρος που εχει δεν εχει καποιο τζαμπερ.Γενικα παντως εχω αλλαξει παντου καλωδια και τροφοδοτικο αλλα και παλι δεν ξεκινα.
Παιζει να εχει προβλημα το cd drive και να το εμποδιζει να ξεκινησει??

----------


## age80

Δοκιμασες με αλλη μνημη?
αν εχεις 2x256mb δοκιμασε με καθε μια χωριστα
εννοειται οτι και το BIOS ειναι υποπτο

----------


## almarko23

Πετα το ρε φίλε  p4 είναι δεν αξίζει

----------


## DGeorge

> ........
> Ρε συ γιωργο ο σκληρος στην μητρικη *ειναι συνδεδεμενος στο sata1*.....


Ορίστε;;;;;;;;; :W00t: 
Να σε βράσω και να κάνω σούπα το ζουμί σου! ....Αφού σε γδάρω ζωντανό, και σου πάρω στο σκαλπ να το κάνω φωτιστικό στο σαλόνι μου!!!!!!!
Γειτόνοι βαστάτε με! Θα του χυμήξω!!! :Biggrin: 
Ανακαλώ όσα ωραία έγραψα για τις πληροφορίες, τη φωτό, και τα ρέστα.... Βρε *παλιο@&^%$&*%@*%@* στην εικόνα μου γράφεις/δείχνεις δίσκο IDE και μου ξεφουρνίζεις -τώρα- για SATA;;;; Πότε περίμενες να μου το πεις, ότι ο δίσκος σου δεν είναι αυτός, που δείχνει η φωτό;
Πόσα από αυτά (που δείχνει η φωτό) ισχύουν;


> Ok δημητρη αλλα αν βγαλω την ram και αφησω μονο επεξεργαστη ουτε τοτε θα επρεπε να μου κανει?


Φυσικά, θα έπρεπε να πάρεις σε κώδικα 'beeb' την προειδοποίηση, ότι δεν υπάρχει RAM......... Αν υπάρχει κάποιος beeper, ή κάποιο μεγαφωνάκι, συνδεδεμένο για τέτοιες δουλειές!!!! (Και αν είναι συνδεδεμένο, θα πρέπει και να λειτουργεί) :Wink: 


> Νεκταριε ο σκληρος που εχει δεν εχει καποιο  τζαμπερ......


Φυσικά και δεν έχει τζάμπερ, αφού είναι SATA! Στους SATA υπάρχει στη μητρική, υποδοχή SATA1 και SATA2 σαν διαχωρισμός καναλιών.


> ....Παιζει να εχει προβλημα το cd drive και να το εμποδιζει να ξεκινησει??


Θεωρητικά όχι, εκτός εάν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο, κάπως, και δημιουργεί συνθήκες βραχυκυκλώματος και στη μητρική!

Έγραψες 


> ......Παρατηρησα και το εξης αν αποσυνδεσω την  τροφοσια και πατησω το κουμπι του pc για λιγο(εκφορτιστουν ολα στην  μητρικη) και μετα τον συνδεσω με το ρευμα και πατησω το κουμπι παντα μου  ανοιγει.


Σε παρακαλώ, σε κάποια τέτοια φάση, όπου ξεκινάει (το BIOS βασικά), όταν σου παρουσιάσει την ανάλογη οθόνη, πίεσε το πλήκτρο 'Pause' και τράβα μια ακόμα φωτό την οθόνη, να δούμε με τι έχουμε να κάνουμε.....

ΠαλιοΤέρας... Μη σε πετύχω σε καμμιά συνάντηση για καφέ (με το hlektronika.gr - το άλλο Site των ίδιων παιδιών).... Θα σε σκίσω!!! Θα σε περάσω από Μεσαιωνικά Βασανιστήρια (βασικά θα σε δώσω -για ίσιωμα- σε κάποιον καλό κύριο, ο οποίος ακούει στο όνομα "Μάνος" ). 
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες-λεπτομέρειες μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στον κ. Κωνσταντίνο 'leosedf'. Συντονιστής είναι... Γνωρίζει καλά την περίπτωση! :Wink:

----------


## thanasis 1

Δοκιμασα και με αλλες μνημες και με αλλο cd drive αλλα και παλι τζιφος, μου κανει ακριβως το ιδιο αναβοσβηνει το φως του cd drive.
Εχει προβλημα η μητρικη?? Ή παιζει κατι με το bios,μπορω να κανω κατι??

Προλαβα και τραβηξα και αυτην την εικονα που μο πεταγε για λιγα δευτερολεπτα *φωτο*.

Edit
Αρε γιωργο ποσο σε παω εισαι ωραιος,δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχες απαντησει και ετσι για αρχη παρε μια *φωτο* του δισκου που εχει πανω.
Το cd drive ειναι αυτο που λεει στην *φωτο* οπως και ο σκληρος.Α και κατι αλλο οταν μου ανοιξε ειδα οτι ειχε αλλους 4 εικονικους δισκους αλλα δεν προλαβα να κανω κατι.

----------


## DGeorge

> ....Εχει προβλημα η μητρικη?? Ή παιζει κατι με το bios,μπορω να κανω κατι??.....


Πολλή Καλημέρα! :Biggrin:  Από πρωί-πρωί στις υπηρεσίες σας... Να μας προτιμάτε! Κάνουμε και καλές τιμές!
Λοιπόν, είτε μόνο το BIOS να φταίει, είτε η μητρική, φταίει -τελικά- η μητρική, αφού -πλέον- το BIOS είναι κομμάτι της. Πολύ το φοβάμαι ότι πάμε για μητρική.
Και αφού κι η CPU είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας, όπως-αντίστοιχα- και η μητρική, μάλλον δεν θα βρεις καινούργια μητρική ίδιας τεχνολογίας (ώστε να ταιριάζει στη CPU σου). Όλα αυτά -τελικά- σημαίνουν, ότι πας -μάλλον-ουσιαστικά- για καινούργιο PC.
Βέβαια, κάτι καλά παιδιά (καλοί επαγγελματίες Τεχνικοί) εδώ, μιλούν -σε παρόμοιες φάσεις- για 'Reballing'. Επισκευάζουν -ουσιαστικά- τη μητρική, ή όποια άλλη πλακέττα/κάρτα χρειαστεί, και δίνουν μια παράταση ζωής.
Αν ψάξεις παρόμοια θέματα (κυρίως σχετικά με Laptop), θα τους βρεις. Επικοινωνείς μαζί τους με κάποιο προσωπικό μήνυμα και κανονίζετε τα περαιτέρω.
Επίσης υπάρχει και η λύση φτηνού-επώνυμου μεταχειρισμένου PC, όπως *εδώ!*  Το συγκεκριμένο, είναι με σαφώς ανώτερη CPU από τη δική σου, και μάλλον μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς, βάζοντας τον δικό σου δίσκο, τις δικές σου RAM, κλπ. 


> ......Edit
> Αρε γιωργο ποσο σε παω εισαι ωραιος,.......


Αλλού αυτά παλιομαμού! Αυτά να τα πεις στον καλό κύριο Μάνο, όταν τον πετύχεις/σε πετύχει.... (Όπως λέμε "τοίχος με πόδια" ένα κάτι)



> .....Α και κατι αλλο οταν μου ανοιξε ειδα οτι ειχε αλλους 4 εικονικους δισκους αλλα δεν προλαβα να κανω κατι.


Εδώ σε έχασα τελείως... Για να καταλάβω πήγα μια βόλτα από Δελφούς μεριά. Όμως κι η Πυθία σήκωσε τα χέρια!!!!! Να φανταστείς τη σταμάτησα, πάνω που πήγαινε να σηκώσει και τα πόδια....
Εγώ -για να καταλάβεις- όταν 'μου ανοίγει', βρίσκω εκατόευρα μπροστά μου. Και τα προλαβαίνω πάντα.
Αν εσύ -όταν 'σου ανοίγει'-, βλέπεις εικονικούς δίσκους, μάλλον θα πρέπει να 'το κοιτάξεις'. :Tongue2:  :hahahha:

----------


## thanasis 1

Ρε συ ένα ένα στα λέω γιατί και εγώ ένα ένα τα βρίσκω . Δεν είναι δικός μου υπολογιστής και έτσι δεν ξέρω τι έχει κάνει, θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω καμιά φώτο από το bios όταν με το καλό ανοίξει.

----------


## DGeorge

> Ρε συ ένα ένα στα λέω γιατί και εγώ ένα ένα τα βρίσκω .....


Μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω πάντως, ότι ο καλός κύριος Μάνος, κι αυτός, ένα-ένα θα σου μετράει τα παϊδια. :W00t: 
Άμα θέλεις δε, κι αυτός, όπως τα σύγχρονα fitness centers, θα σου στείλει και φωτό: Πώς ήσουν *ΠΡΙΝ* σε πιάσει, και πώς έγινες *ΜΕΤΑ*;! ...Επαγγελματικές δουλειές!!! Στο 'σιδέρωμα' έχει πάρει και *'ISO'*.
Εγώ....Ως καλός συνforumίτης οφείλω να ενημερώσω!.... :whistle:  :whistle: 

Υ.Γ. Άμα μείνεις ικανο(κακο)ποιημένος από τις εξαίρετες υπηρεσίες του, μπορείς να του συστήσεις και τη φίλη σου, να της περάσει ένα 'φρεσκάρισμα' σε 'τιμή γνωριμίας'.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εβγαλα το cd drive και εβαλα την δισκετα μονο και μου ανοιξε δυο φορες. :Dancing: 

Μενου bios

Standard cmos features

Advanced bios features , Advanced bios features

Advanced chipset features

Τι λες γιωργο μπορω να κανω κατι,σωζεται?

----------


## DGeorge

> Εβγαλα το cd drive και εβαλα την δισκετα μονο και μου ανοιξε *δύο φορές*.......


'άνοιξε' *δύο φορές*, στις πόσες προσπάθειες;
Όπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως, φοβάμαι πρόβλημα στη μητρική.... Αν είναι έτσι, το θέμα πάει για επισκευή από Τεχνικό, ή για αντικατάσταση με 'φτηνό'-'μεταχειρισμένο' υλικό/μηχάνημα.



> ...Τι λες γιωργο μπορω να κανω κατι,σωζεται?....


Δεν νομίζω, ότι υπάρχει πλέον κάτι, που μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ. :Sad:

----------


## thanasis 1

Επειδη δεν εμενε να κανω κατι αλλο  :Σκέψη: ειπα να λυσω τον επεξεργαστη,ετσι τον εβγαλα καθαρισα την ψυκτρα η οποια ειχε ενα τονο σκονη η οποια ειχε γινει στοκος εβαλα καινουργια θερμοαγωγιμη παστα και βουαλα το μηχανημα "φυσαει".

Τελικα ειχε ξεραθει η παστα στον επεξεργαστη και ετσι ανεβαζε θερμοκρασια κανοντας συνεχομενες επανεκινησεις,απορω πως δεν καηκε.Θα βαλω και μια ακομα ram και θα ειναι σχετικα καλα γιατι τωρα με μια 512 δεν την παλευει καθολου.

Φιλε γιωργο θα ηθελα σε αυτο το σημειο να σε ευχαριστησω για ολο το χρονο που διεθεσες πανω στο προβλημα μου και για τις αναλυτικες τοποθετισεις σου. :Thumbup1: 
Φυσικα και τα αλλα μελη για τις απαντησεις τους.

----------


## DGeorge

Το μήνυμά σου χαρακτηρίζεται από δύο τομείς:
*1)* Ο καθαρά τεχνικός


> Επειδη δεν εμενε να κανω κατι αλλο ειπα  να λυσω τον επεξεργαστη,ετσι τον εβγαλα καθαρισα την ψυκτρα η οποια  ειχε ενα τονο σκονη η οποια ειχε γινει στοκος εβαλα καινουργια  θερμοαγωγιμη παστα και βουαλα το μηχανημα "φυσαει".
> 
> Τελικα ειχε ξεραθει η παστα στον επεξεργαστη και ετσι ανεβαζε  θερμοκρασια κανοντας συνεχομενες επανεκινησεις,απορω πως δεν καηκε.Θα  βαλω και μια ακομα ram και θα ειναι σχετικα καλα γιατι τωρα με μια 512  δεν την παλευει καθολου.......


Δεν μου πέρασε ο νους, τουλάχιστον για πολύ, καθώς δεν μου έχει λάχει κάτι παρόμοιο εξαιτίας μπίχλας στη CPU. Αυτά τα έχω ακουστά συήθως, και σε πρώτη επιλογή, όταν αφορά σε Laptop, όπου οι χώροι ψύξης είναι περιορισμένοι. Έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου (στο γραφείο) 'μηχανές' με κλεισμένη δεκαετία ένδοξης σταδιοδρομίας, οι οποίες 'δουλεύουν' πλήρες και σκληρό οκτάωρο (ίσως και πάνω από 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα) και οι οποίες δεν είναι Servers.
Βέβαια, από παλιά είχα διαβάσει (και ακούσει), ότι τα PC κατασκευάζονται (θεωρητικά) ώστε να μην σβήνουν -να λειτουργούν αδιάκοπα- (τουλάχιστον επί όσο χρόνο τα καλύπτει η εγγύησή τους).
Έχω δει CPU να 'χάνει' ποδαράκι και να εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί ακάθεκτη.
Η περίπτωσή σου, δεν μου είχε ξανασυμβεί! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση!

*2)* Ο τομέας δημοσίων σχέσεων


> .....Φιλε γιωργο θα ηθελα σε αυτο το σημειο να σε ευχαριστησω για ολο το χρονο που διεθεσες πανω στο προβλημα μου και για τις αναλυτικες τοποθετισεις σου.
> Φυσικα και τα αλλα μελη για τις απαντησεις τους.


Εδώ -δυστυχώς- πρέπει να σε πληροφορήσω, ότι έχεις ήδη 'φακελλωθεί' από τον πολύ καλό κύριο Μάνο. Πληροφορούμαι, ότι σου έχει ράψει ένα εξαιρετικό συνολάκι (Παντελόνι, πουκάμισο, γραβάτα, σακάκι) το οποίο, δεν βλέπει την ώρα, να το 'σιδερώσει' επάνω σου. :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλημέρα σας,σε περίπτωση που κάνω φορματ τον σκληρό επειδη εχει τα θεματακια του και εγκαταστήσω ξανά τα Windows θα πρεπει να εγκαταστήσω ξανά τα driver της κάρτας γραφικών και γενικά ότι έχει πάνω ο υπολογιστής ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο??Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω τα driver.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν το εχει on line ο κατασκευαστης, να το κατεβασεις;

----------


## thanasis 1

Βασικα θελω να κανω φορματ τον δισκο γιατι μου πεταει σφαλματα πολλα,κολλαει στο λογοτυπο windows xp οταν φορτωνει η μπαρα.
Τι λες θε εχω θεμα με τα driver?

Edit:
Εβαλα σε εναν αλλον δισκο μονο τα windows αλλα και παλι μου πεταει πολλα σφαλματα δηλαδη

stop: 0x0000000A....
stop: 0x00000050....
stop: 0x0000007f.... και αλλα

εχει θεμα η μητρικη??

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω την μητρικη ALiveNF6G-VSTA και μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο ειδα οτι ειναι μεχρι 125w και ετσι βρηκα τον επεξεργαστη athlon 64x2 6400+ που και αυτος ειναι στα 125w.
Θα υπαρξει προβλημα αν τον βαλω δηλαδη δεν θα φτανει στα ορια η μητρικη σε φουλ επιδοση του επεξεργαστη??Θα εχω θεμα??
Απλα να πω οτι η μητρικη ειναι ~8 χρονων.

----------


## thanasis 1

Σημερα ηρθε ο athlon 64x2 6000+(89watt) και ετσι τον εβαλα στην μητρικη,μολις τον αναψα τον υπολογιστη ανοιξε και στην επιφανεια εργασιας μου εβγαλε ενα μηνυμα οτι πρεπει να γινει επανεκκινηση για να γινουν καποιες ρυθμισεις.Τον κανω επανεκκινηση αλλα ενω αναψε ακλεισε μετα απο λιγο,τον ξανα ανοιξα αλλα εκλεισε και παλι αφου φορτωσε τα windows γενικα ανοιγει αλλα κλεινει αλλοτε νωρις αλλοτε μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα.

Να πω οτι τον επεξεργαστη τον πηρα απο ebay και υποστηριζεται απο την μητρικη,το ερωτημα ειναι επρεπε να κανω κατι πρωτα πριν αλλαξω τον επεξεργαστη γενικα υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια για να τον αλλαξεις την οποια δεν ακολουθησα??

Επισης οταν μου ανοιξε εβαλα ενα προγραμμα για την θερμοκρασια του επεξεργαστη για να δω αν εκλεινε λογο θερμοκρασιας,ελεγε

cpu 1 ---> 45 βαθμους
cpu 2 ---> -24 βαθμους και καποια αλλη φορα 204 βαθμους 

στο bios ομως μου βγαζει κανονικες θερμοκρασιες π.χ. ~50 βαθμους.

----------


## xlife

http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/ALiveNF6G-VSTA/?cat=CPU

Δες τη λίστα των επεξεργαστών... λέει ποια έκδοση υποστηρίζει ποιόν... Αν δεν υποστηρίζεται απο το bios που έχεις κάνε αναβάθμιση στην έκδοση που πρέπει

Το bios update  καλύτερα να το κάνεις με τον παλιό επεξεργαστή ωστε να μην κλείσει κατα τη διαδικασία αναβάθμισης και αν έχεις τις γνώσεις απο DOS

----------


## thanasis 1

Κωστα την εχω κανω την αναβαθμηση με τον παλιο επεξεργαστη πανω,τον επεξεργαστη αυτον η μητρικη τον υποστηριζει κανονικα συμφωνα με αρκετα που εχω διαβασει και βασει πινακων.
Μπορει να φταιει ο επεξεργαστης??Τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει??

----------


## xlife

Βάλε για δοκιμή μια διανομή linux να δεις τι κάνει και εκει

----------


## thanasis 1

Μηπως δεν μπορει να "αναγνωρισει" οτι ειναι διπηρυνος και γι αυτο μου βγαζει ως θερμοκρασια στον δευτερο πηρυνα οτι να ναι??
Αν και βεβαια στο bios μου τον αναγνωριζει κανονικα,το θεμα ειναι οτι κλεινει οποτε θελει δηλαδη πριν μου ηταν ανοιχτος για μιση ωρα και μετα εκλεισε.
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι θεμα τροφοδοτικου εχω ενα 400w που ειναι πιστευω υπερ-αρκετο.

----------


## xlife

υπεραρκετο? Ας πούμε οτι είναι passive pfc και έχει 70% πραγματική απόδοση τότε τα πραγματικά watt συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας είναι 280 watt... Αν είναι active pfc τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα. Βγάλε όλες τις συσκευές που θεωρούνται εξτρά και ξαναδοκίμασε (dvd - κάρτες επέκτασης κτλ.) Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να δοκιμάσεις και μια διανομή linux η έστω να ανανεώσεις τον driver του chipset με τον ποιο καινούριο απο την εταιρεία του chip και όχι το site της μητρικής

----------


## thanasis 1

Πανω στην μητρικη εχω τον επεξεργαστη τις ram και την ενσωματωμενη καρτα γραφικων.
Στην προσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων εχει "amd processor drive" και λεει τελευταια επεξεργασια 2010 αυτα λες να ανανεωσω,τα drive του επεξεργαστη??

----------


## xlife

Βασικά κατέβασε απο την nvidia τον driver για το nforce 430 (αυτό που έχεις) Αν θυμάμαι καλά με τον driver αυτό θα ανανεωθεί και η λίστα υποστήριξης

----------


## thanasis 1

Καποια στιγμη θα κανω αυτα που μου προτεινες και θα επανελθω.
Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι σβηνει οποτε θελει αν ηταν κατι συγκεκριμενο θα εσβηνε παντα την ιδια στιγμη πραγμα που δεν συμβαινει.

edit:
Μολις πηγα να κανω update την καρτα γραφικων και μου λεει οτι εχει την τελευταια εκδοση αποτε δεν ειναι απο αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## xlife

Κατέβασε και τρέξε μια διανομή Linux... Θα μας λύσει την απορία αν είναι hardware

----------


## thanasis 1

To δοκιμασα και με linux αλλα δεν λειτουργει ομαλα και παλι σβηνει.
Το οτι μου βγαζει 

cpu 1 ---> 45 βαθμους
cpu 2 ---> 204 βαθμους 

μαλλον θα υπαρχει προβλημα στην cpu.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει η παστα που ειναι κατω απο το ihs και να μην κανει καλη επαφη με τον 
επεξεργαστη??Ή ειναι πολυ απιθανο τετοιο προβλημα?

----------


## xlife

καθάρισε πολύ καλά την ψύκτρα και την πάστα. Δες αν η ψύκτρα έχει κάποιο χτύπημα , γρατσουνιά. Βάλε καινούρια πάστα. Κοίταξε τα "πιαστράκια" της ψύκτρας αν έχουν φθαρεί , χαλαρώσει η ακόμη και σπάσει.. αφού κάνεις αυτούς τους ελέγχους τοποθέτησε τον επεξεργαστή και τη ψύκτρα του, σύνδεσε το ανεμιστηράκι και ξανα-βάλτο σε λειτουργία.. Σίγουρα φταιει μια θερμοκρασια..

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυτο που λες το εχω κανει 5++ φορες δηλαδη καθαριζω και τις δυο επιφανειες παρα πολυ καλα και βαζω παστα οχι πολυ ενα λεπτο στρωμα πανω στον επεξεργαστη αλλα παντα οταν τον βαζω σε λειτουργια μου δειχνει 

cpu1-->43
cpu2-->240

Η ψυκτρα κανει καλο κουμπωμα διοτι βεντουζαρι με την επιφανεια του επεξεργαστη(σε σημειο που δεν βγαινει με τιποτα),αν π.χ. δεν εκανε καλη επαφη θα ειχα λογικα προβλημα και με τον επεξεργαστη που εχω τωρα πανω ο οποιος δουλευει αψογα.Τι να πω παιζει να εχει θεμα η παστα κατω απο το ihs??Μπορει να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο??

Παντως σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τον χρονο! :Smile:

----------


## xlife

Θα μπορούσε να ισχύει... Πολλοί βγάζουν και το καπάκι εντελώς και τον χρησιμοποιούν "γυμνό"

http://www.overclock.net/t/305443/ih...-and-the-facts

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλως,θα το κανω μαλλον για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια.
Αν και παλι δεν δω διαφορα τοτε κουβα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν ξερω αν το παραπανω λινκ το εβαλες τυχαια αλλα ευτυχως που το εβαλες γιατι ειδα οτι ο δικος μου επεξεργαστης ηταν στην κατηγορια που το ihs ηταν κολλημενο με κολλιση πανω στον επεξεργαστη,αναρωτιομουν γιατι δεν εβγαινε και η σελιδα μου εδωσε την απαντηση.
Ετσι πηρα τον σταθμο θερμου αερα και βουαλα



Τωρα πρεπει να καθαρισω την κολλιση που εχει πανω και να κανω δοκιμη,αν βεβαια δεν το εχω καψει...

----------


## xlife

Αν σου πω ότι έβαλα το λινκ για να δεις τις εικόνες που είχε ο τύπος... Και όταν μπήκα πιο μετά είδα ότι δεν ανοιγανε!!! Τουλάχιστον ήταν για καλό.Αν βρεις τρόπο να κατεβάσεις λίγο την ψήκτρα θα είναι καλύτερα όπως λένε γιατί χωρίς το καπάκι κατεβαίνει ούτως η άλλως η θερμοκρασία

----------


## thanasis 1

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο,σε περιπτωση που εχει καει λογο του θερμου αερα ή τελος παντων εχει δημιουργηθει καποια δυσλειτουργια στον 
επεξεργαστη υπαρχει περιπτωση την ωρα που θα τον βαλω να δουλεψει να μου δημιουργησει καποιο προβλημα στην μητρικη ή και να μου την καψει??
Ή απλα δεν θα ξεκιναει ο υπολογιστης και ολα καλα?

----------


## xlife

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου πω ότι δεν προκειτε να συμβεί κάτι στη μητρική σου. Ασχολουμε με τους υπολογιστές από το 1993 και από το 2004 καταγραφω και τις βλαβες- πελάτες. Δεν θυμάμαι να μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ ο επεξεργαστής να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στη μητρική.. Όμως σ αυτή τη δουλειά έχω μάθει να λέω.. Ποτε μη λες ποτέ...

----------


## kostas_dh

Λάθος ποστ

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλησπερα ενας φιλος μου εδωσε αυτην την motherboard μου ειπε οτι καταλαθος βραχυκυκλωσε τα πιν που εχω βαλει σε κυκλο(εκει που λεει system fan) μαλλον τα δυο πρωτα απο δεξια ετσι μου ειπε.



Οταν ανοιγω τον διακοπτη του τροφοδοτικου ανοιγει απο μονος του δηλαδη σαν να παταω το μπουτον εκκινησης κατευθειαν και μετα απο 5 δευτερολεπτα κλεινει. Αν κλεισω τον διακοπτη του τροφοδοτικου και τον ξανα ανοιξω παλι περνει μπροστα απο μονος του λες και ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο το μπουτον εκκινησης και μετα φυσικα κλεινει.
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γινει βραχυκυκλωμα στα πιν που συνδεεται το μπουτον της ενεργοποιησης?

----------


## Fahrenheit Thanasis

Καλησπέρα,εχεις συνδεδεμένο το fan του επεξεργαστή?αν όχι κλείνει λόγο  θερμοκρασίας για να μην καεί ο επεξεργαστής(αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο απο  τα bios).Εχεις συνδέσει σκληρό?Τι windows έχεις?

----------


## thanasis 1

Να πω οτι ο υπολογιστης πριν γινει αυτο το βραχυκυκλωμα λειτουργουσε κανονικα.
Το φαν το εχω συνδεδεμενο οποτε δεν κλεινει λογο θερμοκρασιας,εχει πανω σκληρο,ram και windows xp.

----------


## xlife

κατα πάσα πιθανότητα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην ανάγνωση των στροφών του ανεμιστήρα( ο οποίος μπορεί και να μην είναι συνδεδεμένος επάνω.) Ναι... πιθανών έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα και το bios αναγνωρίζει λάθος τιμές και κλείνει ο υπολογιστής. Θα ήταν καλό αν προλάβαινες να μπεις στο bios, να απενεργοποιήσεις το sysfan και να δεις αν ξεκινάει.. μάλλον απίθανο, εκτός και αν είσαι ο flash gordon. Άλλη λύση είναι να βρεις το bios και να κάνεις ένα mod ώστε να μην βλέπει καν το sysfan, και μετά να το φλασάρεις σε recovery mode η αν έχεις με κάποιον programmer (βαθμός δυσκολίας 11 στα 10 ) .Και τα απλά... προσπάθησε να κάνεις reset κτλ

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλημερα κωστα το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα ηταν να κανω reset το bios με τον γνωστο τροπο( jumper) αλλα τιποτα.
Για να μπω στο bios ουτε λογος διοτι μετα απο ~4 δευτερα κλεινει,αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι ανοιγει απο μονος
του μολις ανοιξω τον διακοπτη του τροφοδοτικου και οχι π.χ. οταν πατησω εγω το κουμπι ενεργοποιησης,ουσιαστικα το 
κουμπι ειναι αχρηστο,αυτο ομως γιατι συμβαινει?Μπορω με καποιο τροπο να δω αν τα πινακια που συνδεεται το κουμπι
ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα ωστε να δω αν η ενεργοποιηση οφειλετε σε αυτο??
Επισης δοκιμασα σε εναν αλλο σταθερο που εχω να ειναι πατημενο το κουμπι ενεργοποιησης,ανοιξα τον διακοπτη του τροφοδοτικου
και ανοιξε αμεσως ο υπολογιστης και μετα απο ~4 δευτερα εκλεισε,ουσιαστικα εκανε το ιδιο με αυτο που μου κανει στην αλλη μητρικη.

----------


## xlife

τροφοδοτικό άλλαξες? Αν έχεις κάνε μια δοκιμή

----------


## ezizu

Λογικά πάνω σε κάποια pin στο motherboard, συνδέονται τα δύο καλώδια από το button  On/Off , που είναι στην πρόσοψη. 
Οπότε τα αποσυνδέεις (σημειώνοντας ή φωτογραφίζοντας, πως ακριβώς ήταν συνδεδεμένα πάνω στο motherboard για να μην μπερδευτείς) και κάνεις τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο .
Ένας άλλος τρόπος, για να τσεκάρεις αν έχει πρόβλημα το button On/Off είναι, να βγάλεις  αυτά τα δύο καλώδια (από το button) τελείως στον αέρα και να βραχυκυκλώσεις στιγμιαία (πάνω στις επαφές του motherboard, αλλά με πάααααρα πολύ προσοχή) τα δύο pin στα οποία συνδέονταν αυτά τα δύο καλώδια του button On/Off.
Αν ξεκινήσει και δεν κλείσει μόνος του σε 4 δευτερόλεπτα, τότε στο button On/Off ,ή οι καλωδιώσεις του, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------

windmill82 (25-09-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Κωστα δοκιμασα με αλλο τροφοδοτικο και κανει ακριβως το ιδιο.
Σηφη πανω στα πιν τις μητρικης δεν εχω συνδεσει τιποτα δηλαδη ειναι στον αερα ολα(power on,reset,led hdd),κανονικα ναι οταν θα βραχυκυκλωνα  στιγμιαια τα δυο πιν του power button θα επρεπε να παρει μπροστα το pc,ελα ομως που ολα μα ολα τα πιν ειναι στον αερα και ξεκινα απο μονος του και μετα κλεινει.Μετρησα με το πολυμετρο τα δυο πιν του power button και δεν ηταν βραχυκυκλωμενα μονο στα πιν του reset μετρησα 1,1kΩ.
Τι στο καλο να φταιει και ανοιγει χωρις να χρειαστει να πατησω το power button??

----------


## UV.

έλεγξε τα τρανσίστορ που έχω σε τετράγωνο στην φωτο αν κάποιο είναι για το ανεμιστηράκι

διαφορετικά σου έχει κάψει το IC που σου έχω σε κύκλο 
και σχετίζεται με το POWER ON POWER GOOD σειριακή παράλληλη flopy κλπ 
MOBO.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Με βαση τους διαδρομους φενεται οτι με το ανεμιστηρακι(system fan)εχουν να κανουν τα δυο τρανσιστορ που εχω βαλει σε κυκλο
διπλα στις κιτρινες ακιδοσειρες και γραφουν πανω w0451 



Λογικα πρεπει να τα αφαιρεσω για να τα ελεγξω ετσι??

EDIT:
Πηγα να μετρησω το τρανσιστορ που εχω στον κυκλο και μολις ακουμπαω τα ακρα του πολυμετρου
ο υπολογιστης ανοιγει και εννοειται πως μετα απο λιγο κλεινει αλλα μετραω ταση 3v μεταξυ c-e και c-b στο τρανσιστορ και αφου κλεισει,λεει κατι αυτο??



Ευχαριστω!

----------


## UV.

> Λογικα πρεπει να τα αφαιρεσω για να τα ελεγξω ετσι??


Λογικά αν κάνεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να το επισκευάσεις!

παρ' όλα αυτά σου λέω να ξεκολλήσεις τα δύο πινς του τρανζίστορ Q22 και να αφήσεις στην θέση του 
το "μόνο του C " (για ευκολία) γιατί απ' ότι φαίνεται μάλλον είναι αυτό για το fan
ή γενικά βγάλε όποιο είναι ή μετράει βραχυκυκλωμένο

είναι τύπου ΝΡΝ 3904



> Πηγα να μετρησω το τρανσιστορ που εχω στον κυκλο και μολις ακουμπαω τα ακρα του πολυμετρου
> ο υπολογιστης ανοιγει και εννοειται πως μετα απο λιγο κλεινει αλλα μετραω ταση 3v μεταξυ c-e και c-b στο τρανσιστορ και αφου κλεισει,λεει κατι αυτο??


αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί σχετίζεται με το ATX-SW που είναι το POWER ON

----------


## thanasis 1

> Λογικά αν κάνεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να το επισκευάσεις!


Δεν θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου :Smile: ,αλλα λεω μπας και μπορει να γινει κατι.

Το μετρησα και μου βγαζει απειρη αντισταση.

----------


## thanasis 1

Παω να ανοιξω τον υπολογιστη σημερα και μου κανει αυτα τα κολπα.

http://sendvid.com/ec1gaaq1

Γενικα δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει,σκληρος ειναι ή καρτα γραφικων?

----------


## klik

Ο σκληρός δίσκος δεν έχει σχέση με το bios. Μπορείς ακόμα και να τον αποσυνδέσεις και να δεις αν θα αλλάξει η συμπεριφορά.
Η ερώτηση είναι μητρική ή μνήμη ή κάρτα γραφικών.
Θα δοκίμαζα μια άλλη κάρτα γραφικών πρώτα.

----------

thanasis 1 (26-11-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα εβγαλα τις ραμ και τις ξανα εβαλα και τωρα ειναι οκ.

----------


## duvdev

> Τελικα εβγαλα τις ραμ και τις ξανα εβαλα και τωρα ειναι οκ.


Και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι φταίει η κάρτα γραφικών!

----------


## JOUN

Kαι εγω..Συνηθως αν εχουν προβλημα οι μνημες δεν βγαζει καθολου εικονα.

----------

